# head gasket help



## 325rocket (Sep 4, 2005)

im half way through building a 325 turbo and was wondering if anyone knows where i can find an "off the shelf" head gasket that is thicker then standard.?

thanks


----------



## triksterut (Mar 3, 2004)

*Check Out VAC*

Hey man,

Check out http://www.vacmotorsports.com/.

They sell a wide variety of products for what you are looking for. I just got a head gasket and some ARP studs from them. If you give them a list they will set you up with a package deal at a much better rate. For example, the head gasket prices on the site are for just the metal gasket itself. However, they threw together a complete kit for me with all gaskets and the studs. Excellent company to deal with.

Jeremy
99 M3 Cabrio (turbo in progress)


----------



## rotorhead (Feb 21, 2006)

triksterut said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Check out http://www.vacmotorsports.com/.
> 
> ...


just some info for you the sandard head studs are of a higher grade than arp units


----------

